
Vivian Maier - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivian_Maier
======
satori99
She was an intriguing woman. So talented, and yet also seemingly uninterested
in sharing much of her work with anyone in her lifetime.

[http://www.vivianmaier.com/](http://www.vivianmaier.com/)

------
random878
Is there a particular reason this wikipedia entry is posted to hackernews?

I quite like Vivian Maier's work, but I'm at a loss to understand why this is
deemed a worthy submission to a news bulletin board for tech news.

BTW, here's an interesting tech article on salad;
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salad)

------
pmoriarty
Her photography's really overrated.

Had she exhibited her work throughout her life instead of being "discovered"
in such a dramatic and romantic fashion right before she died, it would not
have had nearly as much good press as it enjoys now.

~~~
exodust
I recall from a doco, she was employed as nanny to look after posh area kids.
Parents of the kids were unaware she took them on long outings to the slums to
take street photos.

Had she exhibited, there may have been trouble in regards to where she took
those kids.

Her images are technically interesting too, and of course the nostalgia helps.
But I like the gritty honesty. Not a lot of street photographers around those
parts and times, so she's documenting and preserving, and is one of the gems
of street photography.

